# Cheap slingshot ammo



## Jormajonne

Hi guys!

I have been shooting and ''hunting'' with slingshot for half a year now. I have shooted hex nut's all that time, because in my country there is no a single store, witch sells slingshot ammos. So is there any oter ammos i can use. In my opinion hex nuts are ok, but you never know where they will fly, and it have to be in the middle of the pouch to fly strait.

Im just a little bored shooting only hex nuts


----------



## ash

If you can do an internet order, Bearing Options in the UK is a very good place to find cheap steel balls.

Sweden seems to have a very strong ball bearing industry, so perhaps steel balls can be found there for a good price?

Glass marbles. Landscaping and gardening pebbles.

Plastic beads.


----------



## amm1266

I use hex nuts also and marbles and rocks ... my grandkids use acorns from the oaks on my property


----------



## joseph_curwen

I use now large clay balls (22mm) for hunting.

Give them a try


----------



## Jormajonne

ash said:


> If you can do an internet order, Bearing Options in the UK is a very good place to find cheap steel balls.
> 
> Sweden seems to have a very strong ball bearing industry, so perhaps steel balls can be found there for a good price?
> 
> Glass marbles. Landscaping and gardening pebbles.
> 
> Plastic beads.


Thank you!

I'll try to find those steel balls from Swedish internet pages. I have been thinking to buy them from ebay. Allso marbles would be nice to use, but they are bad for environment, aren't they? And like hex nut's aren't , they are too..

-Jorma


----------



## Jormajonne

joseph_curwen said:


> I use now large clay balls (22mm) for hunting.
> 
> Give them a try


Thank you too!

I have only one problem with balls bib as that. I almost every time hit the fork, when i shoot them. Like for example when i shoot 14mm hex nut's i always hit either to fork or my hand with them. Im trying to solve that is it my shooting skills or is my pouch too small for them.. I'm having a huge headache with this, also lead balls, witch are big, are difficult to shoot, because they hit the damn fork. Im used to shoot 9mm hex nut's, they fly kinda strait and wont hit fork or my hand. Hand hits are very rare nowdys tho.

-Jorma


----------



## Charles

For the problem of fork and hand hits, try here:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/23909-how-to-avoid-fork-and-hand-hits/

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Jormajonne

Charles said:


> For the problem of fork and hand hits, try here:
> 
> http://slingshotforum.com/topic/23909-how-to-avoid-fork-and-hand-hits/
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


Thank you Charles!

Im wondering that why i get those fork hits only with large ammo? With smaller like 9mm hex nut im not getting them. And off topic, is wristrocket more accuracy than a normal catty without that wrist thing?

-Jorma


----------



## trobbie66

Most of the best shooters here use non braced cattys. For heavy draw a brace may help with shooting fatigue, but that is a personal preference. As for cheap shoot to waste ammo, use Jerry beads. There are Dollar store ,or equivalent everywhere. buy some party beads and cut the string,lots of ammo at a price where you don't mind loosing them


----------



## Metropolicity

Anyone try shooting with airsoft pellets?


----------



## TimR

Metropolicity said:


> Anyone try shooting with airsoft pellets?


Yeah, I bought a jar of airsoft and tried it.

In my opinion, not worth the effort. They're too small and too light. They're hard to load, and you get horrible bandslap unless you go to very light bands, and they bounce all over the place and you can't find them.

I thought they might work to divert the cat from the porch, but gave up.


----------



## Metropolicity

TimR said:


> Metropolicity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone try shooting with airsoft pellets?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I bought a jar of airsoft and tried it.
> 
> In my opinion, not worth the effort. They're too small and too light. They're hard to load, and you get horrible bandslap unless you go to very light bands, and they bounce all over the place and you can't find them.
> 
> I thought they might work to divert the cat from the porch, but gave up.
Click to expand...

Even the bigger 6mm ones? I guess so. I am just looking for a safer way to have some fun indoors since I put a hole exactly 3/8 in my drywall if you know what I mean


----------



## TSM

I started off using Mardi Gras beads (party beads) of about 7/16" - 1/2" (about 9.5mm up to about 12.7mm). If using Therband Gold, I'd cut it 15-17mm straight cut to your draw length but I don't really know anything about tubes. I also like using hex nuts and I found it helped to tie a small piece of string to it and fill the center with solder. The tail helps it fly straight and the solder gives it a little more weight (actually got the idea from Aussie Allan In Thailand). If you're looking for cheap/free ammo try rocks. Small, mostly round, river rocks.


----------



## Jormajonne

TSM said:


> I started off using Mardi Gras beads (party beads) of about 7/16" - 1/2" (about 9.5mm up to about 12.7mm). If using Therband Gold, I'd cut it 15-17mm straight cut to your draw length but I don't really know anything about tubes. I also like using hex nuts and I found it helped to tie a small piece of string to it and fill the center with solder. The tail helps it fly straight and the solder gives it a little more weight (actually got the idea from Aussie Allan In Thailand). If you're looking for cheap/free ammo try rocks. Small, mostly round, river rocks.


Hi! thanks for arvices!

I will to tie a string to hex nut. Trying if i t helps me to get more accuracy with them.

And have u tried to fill the hole and cover the hex nut with aluminum foil? That should give more weight and hopely accuracy? :>


----------



## TSM

I have a few that I tied the string to a small carriage bolt and tightened the nut on and cut off the bolt sticking out the other side. With a 1/2" nut/bolt will come close to 3 - 4 oz. and the tail really does make a difference. I've not tried aluminum foil but I could see how that would work.


----------



## Jormajonne

Well, did it take a lot of time to do the cutting and stuff? I'm just wondering that is it worth the time i'll spend to all that stuff. Will the carriage bolt leave a sharp edge with could damage the pouch or do you adjusted my the smooth?


----------



## ruthiexxxx

Metropolicity said:


> TimR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Metropolicity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone try shooting with airsoft pellets?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I bought a jar of airsoft and tried it.
> 
> In my opinion, not worth the effort. They're too small and too light. They're hard to load, and you get horrible bandslap unless you go to very light bands, and they bounce all over the place and you can't find them.
> 
> I thought they might work to divert the cat from the porch, but gave up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even the bigger 6mm ones? I guess so. I am just looking for a safer way to have some fun indoors since I put a hole exactly 3/8 in my drywall if you know what I mean
Click to expand...

I've had some fun with these in situations where I wanted totally safe ammo. I used some very thin Chinese stuff...it's red but it looks very much like the 20/40. It flies much faster than from our airsoft guns and is pretty straight for at least 10 metres.

Even the bigger 6mm ones? I guess so. I am just looking for a safer way to have some fun indoors since I put a hole exactly 3/8 in my drywall if you know what I mean 
[/quote]

[/QUOTE]

[/QUOTE]

[/QUOTE]


----------



## DaveSteve

Cheap slingshot ammo = rocks


----------



## Jormajonne

Rocks are fine, but their shape is never the same. Maybe it's better to buy steel balls from ebay tho.


----------



## treefork

Make balls out of clay. Check local craft store for decorative glass balls ( marbles ). Hard round candy. Used bearings from auto/ machine shop. Make your own lead balls. Hex nuts. Bolt cut offs.


----------



## NaturalFork

I find that dollar store marbles are pretty cheap, but I am not sure what is available in finland.


----------



## Quercusuber

"Marbles,Marbles & Double Marbles!!!!"









 Cheers ...Q


----------



## Jormajonne

NaturalFork said:


> I find that dollar store marbles are pretty cheap, but I am not sure what is available in finland.


I could find marbles, but they are bad for enviroment? If you shoot them in the forest when hunting.


----------



## TimR

Jormajonne said:


> NaturalFork said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find that dollar store marbles are pretty cheap, but I am not sure what is available in finland.
> 
> 
> 
> I could find marbles, but they are bad for enviroment? If you shoot them in the forest when hunting.
Click to expand...

They are glass, which is just melted sand. I think they are more inert than anything else you're likely to find, and round enough not to be sharp.


----------



## Cervantes

Taconite iron ore pellets.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1200-rounds-slingshot-ammo-Taconite-iron-ore-pellets-/261155610636


----------



## Comitted_Slinger

On ebay you can find a mold to cast your own lead ammo you can go to old car tire shops and pick up used tire weights usually for free then melt it in an old pot u will never use again then for the most part you can make as much ammo as u want for about 30 euros


----------

